# Bit the Bullet



## thedax (20 Feb 2015)

had enough trawling the net looking for a quality saw read so many horror stories so ordered myself a new Hegner today just the basic one any tips, recommendations for me please. Thanks in advance


----------



## PeteG (20 Feb 2015)

I bet your excited now! Mine was delivered yesterday, will post some piccies over the weekend once I've had a tidy up


----------



## ChrisR (20 Feb 2015)

I am sure you will be very happy with the Hegner, just use and enjoy. (hammer) 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## gilljc (20 Feb 2015)

Excellent news you will have so much fun ☺


----------



## thedax (20 Feb 2015)

Pete how long did it take to come?


----------



## PeteG (20 Feb 2015)

The one I ordered on Tuesday arrived yesterday as it was in stock, but it was on a pallet service


----------



## thedax (20 Feb 2015)

wont see mine till prob Tuesday next week then oh well patience is a virtue


----------



## PeteG (20 Feb 2015)

I ran out of patience waiting for the SEV, orginally mid February, then the 23rd, then the first week of March, may be the second week. Still, I'm a very happy chappy now


----------



## Cordy (20 Feb 2015)

Hegner
With the strong £ against the € I would have expected a good deal from their agents in Dewsbury; but no such luck

They wouldn't give me a discount, so I bought PeteG's Sealey


----------



## thedax (21 Feb 2015)

Even the S/H ones that are twenty years old still fetch a premium that's what made me decide on new one, wont lose too much if I cant make a go of it, but I'm going to try my damnedest to make it work.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Feb 2015)

Thedax I to am impatient at times,no all the time.You are starting a journey that I have been on quite a long time,it will be very interesting I promise you :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## scrimper (21 Feb 2015)

Cordy":h5aoea81 said:


> Hegner
> With the strong £ against the € I would have expected a good deal from their agents in Dewsbury; but no such luck
> 
> They wouldn't give me a discount, so I bought PeteG's Sealey



I am not undermining any other saw you purchase but do you really think that whether or not you get a discount is the best formula for buying a scroll saw? 
Hegners (IMHO) are overpriced and you don't often get a 'good deal' when buying new however the reason for this is because Hegner are the 'Rolls Royce' of saws and once a buyer owns and uses a Hegner they will understand why.

Also as other have said Hegners do hold their price when sold second hand and that should tell buyers something.


----------



## scrimper (21 Feb 2015)

thedax":v16mfpms said:


> had enough trawling the net looking for a quality saw read so many horror stories so ordered myself a new Hegner today just the basic one any tips, recommendations for me please. Thanks in advance



Well done, one thing I guarantee is that you will not regret it! When you first lay out a lot of cash for a saw you will be concerned that you have done the right thing but every time you use the Hegner you will be reminded just what a joy it is to use, (when I first bought mine I could not walk past it without having a little go on it!) In a year or so you will have forgotten about how much you paid for the saw, however had you bought a cheap or inferior saw every single time you used it you will think "I wish I had bought a better one"!

My advice would be try to buy a copy of the book "Scroll saw handbook" by Patrick Spielman and have a good read. I had been a fretworker for over 30 years and thought I knew all there was to know but when I first read this book and I learned so much more and would recommend it most highly. Either edition is worth reading but the earlier one is always available on Amazon (from their sellers) for anything from a few pence upwards + £2.80 P&P.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0806947705/s ... 989&sr=8-1


----------



## Cordy (21 Feb 2015)

Cordy":ppenpj9r said:


> Hegner
> 
> They wouldn't give me a discount, so I bought PeteG's Sealey



I'm taking the same road as many before me
The Sealey was the first scroll-saw I've ever actually seen -- seen thousands on the 'net of course :lol: 

If I can master some of the intricacies I will consider a new small H*gner multispeed
So far however; I am well chuffed with Pete's Sealey


----------



## thedax (21 Feb 2015)

Thanks chaps I really cant wait now, Scrimper are you sure you are not in love with yoursaw just a little bit?!?


----------



## thedax (23 Feb 2015)

Its Here


----------



## scrimper (23 Feb 2015)

thedax":2tdoib0p said:


> Thanks chaps I really cant wait now, Scrimper are you sure you are not in love with yoursaw just a little bit?!?



Don't think it's possible to be in love with a saw but I do love using it. I have tried other saws and have 3 in my workshop inc a Hegner, I have just found that I like the Hegner the best so if the topic comes up I just say what my views are, However that does not mean others have the same high opinion of the Hegner.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (23 Feb 2015)

Well thedax Tuesday tomorrow.it will be like Christmas again.You WILL be proud to be the owner of a new Hegner.

Bryan


----------



## thedax (23 Feb 2015)

had a quick go this evening wow so quiet and smooth another bonus I had a spare speed controller and that works a treat well pleased, watch this space...


----------



## PeteG (24 Feb 2015)

thedax":1x6quujn said:


> had a quick go this evening wow so quiet and smooth another bonus I had a spare speed controller and that works a treat well pleased, watch this space...



I was surprised how quite mine was and even more so once I bolted it to the bench. They are lovely machines  You might already know but a tip that was passed on to me is to
release the tension on the blade when not in use. Have fun tomorrow


----------



## thedax (24 Feb 2015)

thanks I didnt, when it arrived it was ready to go straight out of the box.


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Feb 2015)

Love my Hegner. Have fun with yours and many happy years to come. GO ORANGE \/


----------

